# Trouble downloading Rom's onto phone



## dolfns99

Hi, I am having a simple issue that for the life of me I cannot figure out. I know it is probably as easy a checking a box, but I cant seem to find it. anyways everytime I try to download a rom on my phone it fails to download. any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advanced


----------



## bikedude880

dolfns99 said:


> Hi, I am having a simple issue that for the life of me I cannot figure out. I know it is probably as easy a checking a box, but I cant seem to find it. anyways everytime I try to download a rom on my phone it fails to download. any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advanced


That's so vague, I can't even begin to help you. Download a rom? Is that through an app or from a computer to the phone's SD card?

Information, your post lacks it.


----------



## dolfns99

sorry, I tried using the browser from my D2G by going to this site like I have always done, once I click on the link to the ROM (for example) the gummi rom) it starts to download then fails. I am currently on a stock rooted D2G. the reason I am wanting to flash a rom again is to have a 3g hack for my wifi. and yes, downloading to my sd card


----------



## Jabberwockish

Make sure you have enough free space on the SD card, and make sure your phone isn't disconnecting or switching between WiFi and mobile data when the screen turns off.


----------



## Jabberwockish

dolfns99 said:


> the reason I am wanting to flash a rom again is to have a 3g hack for my wifi.


----------



## MissionImprobable

Also make sure that you don't have the phone set to queue files over a certain size. It can fail if your phone decides to go to sleep during a large download as well.


----------



## ElectroGeek

dolfns99 said:


> sorry, I tried using the browser from my D2G by going to this site like I have always done, once I click on the link to the ROM (for example) the gummi rom) it starts to download then fails. I am currently on a stock rooted D2G. the reason I am wanting to flash a rom again is to have a 3g hack for my wifi. and yes, downloading to my sd card


I had the same problem but resolved it.

For me what worked was,
1)Start the download
2)put phone down
3)walk away from the phone

I found that any kind of activity that would access the internet or use the mobile network(browser/phonecalls/market/etc) interrupts the download causing it to fail.

Hope this helps...

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120629-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## dolfns99

Thanks for all the help


----------



## joeblow789

MissionImprobable said:


> Also make sure that you don't have the phone set to queue files over a certain size. It can fail if your phone decides to go to sleep during a large download as well.


Where is this option?


----------



## MissionImprobable

Depends on what Rom you're on. On stock it's under Settings>Data Usage.


----------



## supercutetom

I noticed you said you're on stock. Would you by chance be using the stock browser? I hear that it has issues downloading big files. If that's the case a simple browser switch should help. I use opera browser. I've never had an issue downloading with that particular browser. Also, I think opera turbo is pretty badass.


----------



## joeblow789

MissionImprobable said:


> Depends on what Rom you're on. On stock it's under Settings>Data Usage.


Hmmm, can't seem to find a similar option on CM7, but that doesn't mean it's not in there somewhere. Oh well.


----------



## MissionImprobable

If you're on a Rom it's probably within an app. In MIUI it's called Network Assistant now.


----------

